# Need help in overclocking



## ArjunKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

I need help in overclocking my processor because it tends to slow down sometimes.

Specs:

Processor: Intel Pentium Dual Core E5200 @ 2.5Ghz
Motherboard: ASUS P5G41T-M LX
RAM: 2GB DDR3 (Hp)
Video Card: 8400GS
PSU: iBall 400W Generic.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

^your psu isnt good.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

But I don't have any other components that suck power + its 400W


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

its 400w in name only.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## ArjunKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh.. thx for the heads up.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2012)

I think cheap VFM mobos ( like the one you have ) don't support cpu over volting and memory speed control which limits the OC potential greatly - you can only select mem/fsb ratio, change FSb and decrease multiplier only -try bumping up the FSB clock to OC the cpu.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 3, 2012)

When I increased FSB from 200 to 250 , almost all applications were not responding. After running Prime 95, I got BSOD within 15 minutes.


----------



## Mr.V (Mar 3, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> When I increased FSB from 200 to 250 , almost all applications were not responding. After running Prime 95, I got BSOD within 15 minutes.



Maybe that it had a lot of heat?
increasing from 200 to 250 immediately will cause that!
increase it step by step,say 5 at a time.
but 250 will go a lot more dont you think ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 3, 2012)

@arjun,
 do you want to cook your processor?
you should increase FSb in an interval of 5 and every time you have to check for stability with prime 95 atleast for 30min.if i am right then you won't be able to oc much with that mobo.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 3, 2012)

The temps were fine, when I increased the value.. 45 idle.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

you should take care of the load temp not idle - after you set a desired FSb clock just boot into windows and run cinebench test - monitor the load coree temps using hwinfo - if the test pass and the load temps are withing safe limit only then think of running prime95

BTW, it would be great if you can ditch the stock cooler and get a after market cooler for OCing and on your siggy your cpu is running at 3 Ghz - is it stable 24*7 at 3Ghz ?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep it is. But the Tj max and current temps are not increasing or decreasing after I changed FSB! Even when I reverted back to stock 200 the load temp was 49 and Tj max was 49, after running prime95 for 2 hours the load temp was 49 and tj max was 49.. WTF


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

^^ there must be something wrong with the Digital temp sensor then ( mobo or cpu ).

BTW, which app you are using to measure temps ( use RealTemp ) - if possible post a screenshot.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 5, 2012)

I am using CoreTemp, tried with HWInfo and Speedfan too but the results are same.

Here is the result with Real temp and Prime95 running for 15 minutes:

*i.imgur.com/k8A9s.png


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ I think we've discussed about this issue before 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/152587-one-correct.html


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 6, 2012)

Yeah but that was for the old motherboard na, I got my old DDR2 motherboard back from RMA. Updated siggy.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ the cpu sensor is faulty like you said on the previous thread - so you can do nothing about this - only option is to send the cpu for RMA but as long as the cpu runs fine I don't think there's a need for this but you have to take the end decision


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 7, 2012)

Cpu is out of warranty so.. no use  .. you can close the thread.. sorry for wasting time


----------



## koolent (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ No problems.. _But make sure you enter all the desired information and it should be pin-point.. Take care from next times._


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2012)

ArjunKiller said:


> Cpu is out of warranty so.. no use  .. you can close the thread.. sorry for wasting time



if you aim to go over 3Ghz just send a PM to open this up


----------

